# want to learn about western riding!



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Take some more lessons in Western. Try Reining, you may find it similar to Dressage in a lot of ways. Sure, you can read up on Western, but the best way to learn is by doing.


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Yah I might find a trainer who does western. But I dont know if there are any out here :-| This and the internet are my only resources right now. 
And I dont fully trust the internet cause I dont know if what im reading is correct or by some crazy horse person with screwed up horses. At least here I trust the people.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Oh buddy, they are out there. You just need to learn where to look. 

Here for example, is a list on the AQHA site with professional western horsemen, with a fair number in Washington. 
AQHA Copyright © 2008 American Quarter Horse Association, Inc. All Rights Reserved


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

LadyDreamer said:


> Oh buddy, they are out there. You just need to learn where to look.
> 
> Here for example, is a list on the AQHA site with professional western horsemen, with a fair number in Washington.
> AQHA Copyright © 2008 American Quarter Horse Association, Inc. All Rights Reserved


 
Yah and none of those are even 50 miles from me!


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Well, it is a start. Databases like that are common. I am unaware of your specific location, and didn't even look at where those people were. They are not the only ones out there. Agriseek is a good resource for some things. You just need to look. Hopefully someone else will have a resource for you.


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

try at www.amazon.com.....you should be able to find cheap books on basic western riding etc...i would be typing all day if i were to start! pm me me if you like...:wink:


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

It's a lot like dressage, your horse still has to be submissive to you and all that good stuff.


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Is it really? Like same leg ques and what not? I always thought it was different.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Very much so. It's actually the same except for the frame that your horse is in and the apparel and some of the moves...


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Yah cause you guys dont have your horses heads collected most of the time right?


----------



## Brandon (Jan 17, 2008)

I would actually call your local ranchs and see if they offer Western riding lessons or if they know of a good person who can teach you.


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

lol I have no idea if there are any ranches out here but it would be worth a shot. I did find one barn but I dont know if they do lessons I have to find out on monday.


----------



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

Do you have any tack or feed stores you can ask at? They have been a great resource for me!


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

I went to the vets and asked them about local barns and stuff and they didnt know anything. I dont think the feed store would know because its just the dennis CO and they sell everything from paint-gardening. And there isnt a feed store withen a half hour and I know they wouldnt know of any waaay down here.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Where in Washington are you? If you don't want to answer, that's fine. 
Western horses are in frame, but they are not really collected like your dressage horse. Watch a Reining horse move. A good Reining horse is extremely supple and collected but on a loose rein. A good reining horse moves off light cues like a Dressage horse and preforms percision movements like a dressage horse. I heard that Anky van Grunsven wants to do Reining in the 2010 olympic games.
You may like Trail too. It's not as directly related, but you definitly have to have control of all parts of your horse in a trail class.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh! And because everyone has to see this video at least once


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Oh ive seen her vids! Shes great... Thanks for the info.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

anytime. let me know if I can help with anything else


----------

